# Help! The Neighbors Dog is Peeing on My Car!!!!



## Jade Tigress

Ok. Here's the scoop. We live in a nice little subdivision in a very rural area. There are about 20 houses on the circle we live on. Directly across the street from us lives the former Sheriff. He is now retired. He is very nice and we are on good terms although it's not like we visit all the time or anything like that.

Well, he has an unneutered Schnauzer who thinks our property belongs to him. He is constantly in our yard barking at our dogs who are fenced in, crapping on the front lawn and comes over to lift his leg on our bushes and the front tire of my husbands car which is parked in the driveway.

Now this little #$%^@ has gotten the nerve to trot all the way into our carport where my car is parked...which I've only had for year and is my baby...it's a 2001 Red Honda Accord EX Coupe fully loaded sporty and totally sweet IMO....and lifted his leg on my car tire covering the rim in urine and forming a nice little puddle in the carport. It's going to eat away at the finish on my rim if he keeps it up. Fortunately I don't think he's tall enough to be able to hit the paint unless he decides to aim for the side of my car instead of the tire. I didn't catch the dog doing this but my husband saw him trotting out of the carport when he pulled in from work and saw my tire and rim all wet and the puddle. And knowing this dog it's par for the course taken to new heights. 

We have always tolerated little "Sparky" out of respect for our neighbor. We don't like this dog at all but our neighbor is a bit elderly and cares for his wife who is incapacited from a brain tumor. He loves his dog to death and we really don't want to make any waves with him, especially in this small community, especially with the VERY well liked former Sheriff. 

I need suggestions on how to discreetly put an end to the marking of my precious car as territory! 

HELP!!!!!!


----------



## theletch1

Discreetly?  Silencer :uhyeah:   As a former LEO he should understand/respect others property.  Simply have a talk with him and see if that helps.  If it doesn't help and the nuisance has gone as far as you can put up with check your leash laws.  You may have no choice but make waves.  There comes a point when being polite must take a back seat to protecting your property.


----------



## Spud

Hmm, bring them over a casserole and a squeeky toy for the dog. Do the neighborly chat thing and then bring up the problem with the dog. 

He'd probably feel like a louse if he knew he was irritating you.


----------



## Gary Crawford

get a spray bottle and put very diluted amonia or vinegar in it.Spray the dog with it if you can catch him.sprinkle pepper around the carport and other areas he likes to visit.If he gets a good whiff of it he won't be back for awhile.


----------



## Blindside

Deal with the source, buy a pellet gun.

Lamont


----------



## KenpoTex

Blindside said:
			
		

> Deal with the source, buy a pellet gun.


This was always the option that worked best for me when the neighbors had annoying dogs.  But if you think talking to them would work, try that first.


----------



## Cryozombie

Go buy one of those low-voltage "rabbit" fences from the local gadening store.  Put it on the ground near your car... If he doesnt step on it he will Pee on it, and well...

He wont come back, AND it wont permanantly hurt it like a pellet gun can.

I have successfully used this "trick" to stop Chihuhuhas from peeing on my motorcycle.


----------



## Ceicei

Blindside said:
			
		

> Deal with the source, buy a pellet gun.
> 
> Lamont


The risk of injury is there, especially with small dogs, and doesn't foster good will. This should not be your first deterrent. Try talking first, then try other options before the pellet gun. Of course, you can also call the dog pound and lodge a complaint.

- Ceicei


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks everyone. There's alot of good suggestions. I'm not sure what we'll do yet. I would like to go the "behavior modification" route if possible...along the lines of Gary's and Technopunks suggestions...which we'll probably try both of those first.

I'm not opposed to the pellet gun route but can't use it for this dog. My son has two BB guns and a pellet gun and I'm a pretty good shot. They are small and won't cause any damage other than a sting...the problem is catching the dog before he runs away when I open the door....and also our houses face each other and I could easily be seen...so, effective, but a no-no as Ceieci pointed out. 

If I can't find a behavior modification technique that will work then I guess we'll have to say something. The guy doesn't have a fenced yard and his dog roams free. He doesn't stray too far though...basically his own yard and ours! 

ALL these replies have been very helpful. theletch1 is right about he should have respect for others property especially as a former LEO...I think it's kind of like parents with children who misbehave...they are blinded by there love! 

Any more opinions are appeciated.


----------



## jfarnsworth

I used to have this same situation happen to me. Every single time (and I do mean EVERY time) that I would wash my car and then use the crome polish on the wheels the very next morning that **** dog would get one of my rims  . He had to travel 1/2 a mile to get there to hit get my car. Also, he only did this after every time I polished the wheels up. I eventually caught who the culprit was. First I chased the little **** off yelling at him but he would come back. Then I decided to throw rocks at him. Reason being after he realized I couldn't catch him he started to look over his shoulder at me trotting just far enough I couldn't get him. I learned before chasing him I'd grab a handful of rocks and while he was trotting along I'd pelt him with as many as I could. Eventually he stopped coming over. :jedi1:


----------



## tshadowchaser

How about just haveing a male friend go over and "water down " the other guys car. When he comes out to ask "what the hell is going on" let him know your returning the favor. Maybe he'll get the hint.


----------



## KenpoGirl

If the neighbour doesn't have a fence, and he's busy with the care of his wife, why no invest in a cheap chain, leash, and one of those corkscrew posts.  Bring it to the neighbour tell him the issues and say how you know how distracted he is with his wife, so you thought you'd help by purchasing the equipment for him.

That hopefully will make him realize how serious you are about it and because he wouldn't have to put out any effort except to set up the post and make sure the dog's latched up when he is let out, he might actually do it.

Just a thought

Dot
:asian:


----------



## oldnewbie

If you have a sprinkler system installed, I'll opt for a montion sensor placed near the area the dog likes. When he goes, so do you.

If not, a single sprayer, on a hose, with a motion sensor.


----------



## theletch1

Ceicei said:
			
		

> The risk of injury is there, especially with small dogs, and doesn't foster good will. This should not be your first deterrent. Try talking first, then try other options before the pellet gun. Of course, you can also call the dog pound and lodge a complaint.
> 
> - Ceicei


When I was growing up we lived WAY out in the country and had to contend with packs of wild dogs.  Someone would take an unwanted dog or several puppies and drop them in the country rather than take them to a shelter and they would form packs over time.  This could be a dangeroud situation for our animals as well as my kid sister and I.  Dad didn't really want to kill the dogs just keep them leary of humans.  He took shotgun shells, removed the lead pellets and put in rocksalt (or my favorite to watch popcorn) and used them around our property.  This was a good deterrent for the dogs.  It was a good deterrent for my friends and I when we got caught stealing apples from a neighbors tree (the neighbor got us not dad).  Stings like hell but doesn't do any damage.  I put this story here just 'cause it fit the thread somewhat.  DO NOT try this with your neighbors small dog.  It could indeed kill it, not to mention the trouble you'd get into for firing a shotgun in a neighborhood.


----------



## Cruentus

I say go pee on his car.

If that doesn't work, then pee on his dog.

lol :ultracool Good luck!


----------



## Jade Tigress

LOL! Some of you are cracking me up! hehe 
The guy is really nice though....it's just his dang dog is real pain in the @$#. 

I was thinking maybe I could put something on the ground around my car that would be painful to step on. It would have to be something large enough for me to pick up easily when I need to leave but not too big for the dog to step around. Maybe something along the lines of jacks....I don't know. I would have to be able to pick whatever I use up so I don't get a flat.

Any ideas on what I could spread on the ground around my car? If the dog got poked in the feet every time he approached he'd probably give it up pretty fast.

Thx


----------



## theletch1

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> LOL! Some of you are cracking me up! hehe
> The guy is really nice though....it's just his dang dog is real pain in the @$#.
> 
> I was thinking maybe I could put something on the ground around my car that would be painful to step on. It would have to be something large enough for me to pick up easily when I need to leave but not too big for the dog to step around. Maybe something along the lines of jacks....I don't know. I would have to be able to pick whatever I use up so I don't get a flat.
> 
> Any ideas on what I could spread on the ground around my car? If the dog got poked in the feet every time he approached he'd probably give it up pretty fast.
> 
> Thx


Claymores and landmines! :uhyeah:   You'd be amazed at how deftly a small dog can work his way around any obstacle that you put out for him to step on.  I really think that the only (good) solution to this is gonna be work on a solution with your neighbors help.  I would be willing to help curtail my animal if he was causing problems in the neighborhood.  Talk to the guy and see what you can figure out.  If he was cool headed enough to be a popular LEO then he shouldn't be that hard to deal with.


----------



## 8253

solution#1 but probably not legal :mp5: 
solution#2 you could just approach the neighbor and politely ask them to not let the dog in your yard. If this dosent work see solution #1


----------



## Jade Tigress

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Talk to the guy and see what you can figure out. If he was cool headed enough to be a popular LEO then he shouldn't be that hard to deal with.


 
Very good point. Sometimes you need to step back to get perspective. The reason I hesitated to bring it up with him is because I didn't want any tension, which would be a problem if it were someone else in my neighborhood's dog, but I wasn't considering his background. 

I suppose next time he's out doing his yardwork my husband can go over and address the situation. 

Thanks for the great suggestions. If the dog continues to be a problem we'll have no choice but to run that rabbit fence! 
:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> LOL! Some of you are cracking me up! hehe
> The guy is really nice though....it's just his dang dog is real pain in the @$#.
> 
> I was thinking maybe I could put something on the ground around my car that would be painful to step on. It would have to be something large enough for me to pick up easily when I need to leave but not too big for the dog to step around. Maybe something along the lines of jacks....I don't know. I would have to be able to pick whatever I use up so I don't get a flat.
> 
> Any ideas on what I could spread on the ground around my car? If the dog got poked in the feet every time he approached he'd probably give it up pretty fast.
> 
> Thx



Get a sheet of "hardware cloth" and some tinsnips, snip every other wire and bend it up.  It gets pokey, but stays as 1 large sheet that you can pick up and lean against the wall when you leave.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Get a sheet of "hardware cloth" and some tinsnips, snip every other wire and bend it up. It gets pokey, but stays as 1 large sheet that you can pick up and lean against the wall when you leave.


That's a great idea.

I'm going to do that and also sprinkle some pepper around the car port. The next time our neighbor is out working in the yard and my husband is home, he can go over to chat and broach the subject, if the above techniques have not already solved the problem. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## someguy

Get a bigger dog than your neighbor has.


----------



## fragger

Jade Tigress said:


> Ok. Here's the scoop. We live in a nice little subdivision in a very rural area. There are about 20 houses on the circle we live on. Directly across the street from us lives the former Sheriff. He is now retired. He is very nice and we are on good terms although it's not like we visit all the time or anything like that.
> 
> Well, he has an unneutered Schnauzer who thinks our property belongs to him. He is constantly in our yard barking at our dogs who are fenced in, crapping on the front lawn and comes over to lift his leg on our bushes and the front tire of my husbands car which is parked in the driveway.
> 
> Now this little #$%^@ has gotten the nerve to trot all the way into our carport where my car is parked...which I've only had for year and is my baby...it's a 2001 Red Honda Accord EX Coupe fully loaded sporty and totally sweet IMO....and lifted his leg on my car tire covering the rim in urine and forming a nice little puddle in the carport. It's going to eat away at the finish on my rim if he keeps it up. Fortunately I don't think he's tall enough to be able to hit the paint unless he decides to aim for the side of my car instead of the tire. I didn't catch the dog doing this but my husband saw him trotting out of the carport when he pulled in from work and saw my tire and rim all wet and the puddle. And knowing this dog it's par for the course taken to new heights.
> 
> We have always tolerated little "Sparky" out of respect for our neighbor. We don't like this dog at all but our neighbor is a bit elderly and cares for his wife who is incapacited from a brain tumor. He loves his dog to death and we really don't want to make any waves with him, especially in this small community, especially with the VERY well liked former Sheriff.
> 
> I need suggestions on how to discreetly put an end to the marking of my precious car as territory!
> 
> HELP!!!!!!





Jade Tigress said:


> Ok. Here's the scoop. We live in a nice little subdivision in a very rural area. There are about 20 houses on the circle we live on. Directly across the street from us lives the former Sheriff. He is now retired. He is very nice and we are on good terms although it's not like we visit all the time or anything like that.
> 
> Well, he has an unneutered Schnauzer who thinks our property belongs to him. He is constantly in our yard barking at our dogs who are fenced in, crapping on the front lawn and comes over to lift his leg on our bushes and the front tire of my husbands car which is parked in the driveway.
> 
> Now this little #$%^@ has gotten the nerve to trot all the way into our carport where my car is parked...which I've only had for year and is my baby...it's a 2001 Red Honda Accord EX Coupe fully loaded sporty and totally sweet IMO....and lifted his leg on my car tire covering the rim in urine and forming a nice little puddle in the carport. It's going to eat away at the finish on my rim if he keeps it up. Fortunately I don't think he's tall enough to be able to hit the paint unless he decides to aim for the side of my car instead of the tire. I didn't catch the dog doing this but my husband saw him trotting out of the carport when he pulled in from work and saw my tire and rim all wet and the puddle. And knowing this dog it's par for the course taken to new heights.
> 
> We have always tolerated little "Sparky" out of respect for our neighbor. We don't like this dog at all but our neighbor is a bit elderly and cares for his wife who is incapacited from a brain tumor. He loves his dog to death and we really don't want to make any waves with him, especially in this small community, especially with the VERY well liked former Sheriff.
> 
> I need suggestions on how to discreetly put an end to the marking of my precious car as territory!
> 
> HELP!!!!!!


Get an old microwave, remove the front door, set it on high facing the area where the dog relieved himself with the neighbors house in the background .  plug it into a motion sensor. wire it to stay on all the time while it gets power .  this process may take a few weeks. but sooner or later the little ankle humper will develop cancer and die... problem solved.


----------



## Tames D

fragger said:


> Get an old microwave, remove the front door, set it on high facing the area where the dog relieved himself with the neighbors house in the background .  plug it into a motion sensor. wire it to stay on all the time while it gets power .  this process may take a few weeks. but sooner or later the little ankle humper will develop cancer and die... problem solved.


A little harsh, isn't it? Anyways, this was 12 years ago and Jade doesn't live there anymore.


----------



## Dirty Dog

fragger said:


> Get an old microwave, remove the front door, set it on high facing the area where the dog relieved himself with the neighbors house in the background .  plug it into a motion sensor. wire it to stay on all the time while it gets power .  this process may take a few weeks. but sooner or later the little ankle humper will develop cancer and die... problem solved.



So your first and only post after joining a martial arts forum is to resurrect a 12 year old thread and advocate killing someones pet?


----------

